# Custom Bowfishing Rack for sale



## outlawguide

Hey guys I am selling my custom bowfishing rack I had made. It comes with 12 50w led lights. Every thing was purchased new this summer. Send me a message if your interested. Rack is very versatile a can be mounted on just about any boat. $ 2000 or best offer.


----------



## outlawguide

*More Pictures*

New Photos, will sell with the Great White 24v 80lbs Trolling Motor attached.


----------



## outlawguide

*Decided not to sell after all*

Not for sale anymore


----------



## outlawguide

*Well I decided to sell after all !!!*

$ 1500 for rack and lights or $ 2000 for is all with the Great White 24v Trolling motor 82lbs thrust.


----------



## outlawguide

361-293-0754


----------



## team cut em deep

Approximately how much does it weigh?


----------

